
Revolut launches fastest and easiest way to get cryptocurrencies - robeeert
https://techcrunch.com/2017/12/05/revolut-cryptocurrency/
======
sethgecko
I just downloaded the update. Apparently it only works for Premium users for
the first few weeks due to high demand.

